# Kalender mit Freehand erstellen



## Harzteufel (4. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit Freehand einen Kalender zu erstellen, ohne jeden einzelnen Tag einzeln eintippen zu müssen... vielleicht gibt es ja auch ein Add-In oder so?
Danke für Eure Hilfe.

MfG Harzteufel


----------



## PDeffer (10. Oktober 2005)

Habe letztens einen Kalender mit Illustrator gemacht, vielleicht kannst Du ja den Workflow kupfern:

1. Exceltabelle mit Kalender erstellt, erste Spalte "Tage", zweite Spalte "Datumstag"
2. Im Illustrator 31 kleine Textfelder erstellt, ausgerichtet und justiert.
3. Nochmal 31 untendrunter.
4. Die 31 Textfelder jeweils miteinander verkettet.
5. Excel-Tabelle Spalte 1 übern "Editor" so in die verketteten Textfelder kopiert, dass die  Absatzmarken zwischen z.B. "Mo" und "Di" einen Textfeldwechsel vollziehen.
6. Spalte2 zwei darunter in die zweite Textfeldkette. fertisch.

Ich finde, dass ging dann ganz schnell. Ein KalenderTool-Plugin waer natuerlich netter ...
PDeffer


----------



## fruchtgummi (13. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

habe folgende Lösung, die auch recht einfach geht. Das Endergebnis haben wir allerdings auch nur in Illustrator gebraucht, wird aber hoffentlich auch für Freehand gehen. Was man zu unserer Lösung unbedingt braucht, ist der Adobe Acrobat Professional. Mit Version 6.0. klappt's, Beschreibung müsste bei älteren oder neueren Versionen ähnlich sein:

1) Kalender in Excel erstellen, wie man ihn braucht und als xls abspeichern. Am besten man nimmt immer zwei oder drei Monate unter- oder übereinander. Den ganzen Kalender in einer Datei würde ich nicht machen, da ist man dann in Illustrator/Freehand nicht mehr so flexibel mit dem Stand.
2) In Acrobat pdf erstellen - aus Datei...
3) Zum Beschneiden der Datei: Werkzeuge ==) Erweiterte Bearbeitung ==) Beschneidungswerkzeug
4) Rahmen ziehen, Doppelklick in Fläche 
5) im Fenster "Seiten beschneiden" nichts ändern ==) ok
6) Speichern unter... Dateiformat pdf - is ja klar
7) Datei in Illustrator platzieren

Man kann an die einzelnen Zahlen ran, man kann sie umfärben etc., alles ist transparent. Das heißt, man kann den Hintergrund beliebig umfärben. Wenn man von OpenOffice aus gleich ein pdf erzeugt, sind die Kanten verpixelt, ist nicht zu raten, wenn man die Datei für den Druck braucht.

Viele Grüße
furchtgummi


----------

